# Snow Project-Helmet Display Case-in work



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Virginia Beach got about 6-7 inches of snow today so just a lazy day around the house. A friend at work will transfer out of the command soon and was trying to put something together for a farewell gift. He was in the Blue Angels a few years ago and mentioned once that he would like a display case for his helmet. 

I am limited on space so I don't keep a ready stock of wood. With everything shut down here due to the snow, I was limited to the wood scraps I had from other projects. I started out with enough white oak but after a miscalculation, I cut myself a little short...literally. After the initial panic, I decided to use a little walnut and eucalyptus to give it a little character...at least that's the story I'm going with. 

The base is walnut and the edging around the top is strips of eucalyptus, everthing else is oak. I'm undecided at the moment on if I am going to stain or just put a few clear coats on it. I just don't want the stain to take away from the variety of woods. Any thoughts or recommendations?

The sides will have glass and I will probably try to have them etched with something related to work. 

I sure hope the helmet fits....:laughing:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

If it were me, I would just clear coat it. Let the contrasting woods work together. Nice work, I'm sure he will like it.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I would go with straight clear coat also. You have some beautiful grains and color in that piece. Just my two cents. Nice job, good looking project.


----------



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm with the guys above. I would just clear coat it. Sometimes the stain takes away the true beauty of the wood. 
VERY NICE piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, clear coat it is. The walnut really popped and the eucalyptus has a pinkish color. It's like it just came to life..ha. I'll post some pics after I get a chance to cut and etch the glass.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

A majestic-looking case. I think it'll be great for the helmet.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Tung oil


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Just about finished*

After some covert ops earlier today to acquire my friend's helmet, I got the glass cut and all put together. I was thinking of having the glass etched with our command logo and an aicraft but my wife said less is best. 

I still need to have a placard engraved for the front and clean my fingerprints off the glass ready to give to him. 

I used stepped dowels for the first time to attach the top to the posts. For anyone who has never used these before, I highly recommend. 

So there you have it.....one US Navy Blue Angel Helmet Display Case.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice work!!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That turned out great. The helmet is really cool too.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice.

is the helmet mounted onto the base? or left loose to rattle around?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

jlhaslip said:


> very nice.
> 
> is the helmet mounted onto the base? or left loose to rattle around?





I'm using 3 velcro strps to keep it from sliding around. It should hold as long as the house doesn't exceed 3gs during flight.


----------

